

Who's Suing Whom in the Telecom Trade? [diagram] - CrazedGeek
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/whos-suing-whom-in-the-telecoms-trade/

======
angusgr
There's a few of these kicking around.

The next stage I'd love to see is a timeline animation, where time passes and
various vertices appear/disappear around the graph. :)

------
jrockway
What's certain is that the consumers are the winners.

Oh wait.

------
nivertech
Another one:

<http://twitter.com/#!/nivertech/status/26590054457>

Who's suing whom in the mobile business:
[http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5058172628_1a3597347e_z....](http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5058172628_1a3597347e_z.jpg)

------
hippich
Just clean image -
<http://infobeautiful2.s3.amazonaws.com/whos_suing_whom.png>

------
naz
Apple has the highest SueRank of all these companies

~~~
Groxx
How do you figure?

~~~
th0ma5
i think he counted the dark edges only, but if you include the resolved cases
on this list, then it is HTC

~~~
bad_user
Everybody loves to sue HTC lately.

------
faz
Surprising there are no Chinese telecom companies. I see them being sued in
the US at a higher frequency.

